# Ati driver



## mind33 (Jun 8, 2012)

Hey, 

I`m new to teh the bsd *BSD world and just installed Freebsd FreeBSD. *O*nly thing missing is my video driver. ATI Radeon X1250. How to install?


----------



## adamk (Jun 8, 2012)

If you installed the x11/xorg meta-port or package, x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati would have been installed automatically.  If you didn't install the meta-package, you can still install x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati on its own.

Adam


----------



## mind33 (Jun 8, 2012)

adamk said:
			
		

> If you installed the x11/xorg meta-port or package, x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati would have been installed automatically.  If you didn't install the meta-package, you can still install x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati on its own.
> 
> Adam



Looks like the driver is installed but *I* don't have any 3D acceleration.


```
$ glxinfo | grep -i render
direct rendering: yes
OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI R300 20060815 x86/MMX+/3DNow!+/SSE2 NO-TCL
```


----------



## adamk (Jun 8, 2012)

What makes you think you don't have any 3D acceleration?  The very output you pasted shows that you do.

Adam


----------



## swirling_vortex (Jun 27, 2012)

adamk said:
			
		

> What makes you think you don't have any 3D acceleration?  The very output you pasted shows that you do.
> 
> Adam


It may be because of the Mesa tag. There was a post not too long ago about how to enable proper 3D acceleration with the radeon driver:
http://forums.freebsd.org/showpost.php?p=154988&postcount=31
I don't know if this behavior has changed at all with FreeBSD 9. Running [cmd=]kldload radeon[/cmd] may do the trick.


----------



## adamk (Jun 27, 2012)

There's no 'trick'.  The OP had 3D acceleration enabled.

Adam


----------



## swirling_vortex (Jun 28, 2012)

adamk said:
			
		

> There's no 'trick'.  The OP had 3D acceleration enabled.
> 
> Adam


Ah, I forgot that Gallium3D isn't available on FreeBSD. Still, if he is having performance problems, then I still think there's something that's misconfigured. I suspect something in his xorg.conf is causing an issue.


----------



## adamk (Jun 28, 2012)

Except that we don't know if the OP is having any performance problems and, if so, with what application.  doom3, for example, is not going to perform well, and that's to be expected.  No amount of tweaking in xorg.conf is going to change that.

Adam


----------



## chessmaster (Sep 10, 2013)

Where can I find the list of support GPU's for the FreeBSD port of x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati*?*


----------



## chessmaster (Sep 10, 2013)

chessmaster said:
			
		

> Where can I find the list of support GPU's for the FreeBSD port of x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati



I got it: https://wiki.freebsd.org/DriDrivers


----------

